# Queen bee royal python



## Catzo (Feb 3, 2018)

Pretty new to breeding royals, I have a limited understanding of how the genes work. 
Ive got a queen bed male and I'm looking for some ideas of who to pair him up with.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

No one has answered this, so here is my two cents.

According to the World of Ball Pythons morph list, a queen bee has three gene pairs of interest:
Gene pair 1 = a spider gene paired with a normal gene.
Gene pair 2 = a lesser gene paired with a normal gene.
Gene pair 3 = a pastel gene paired with a normal gene.

You can pair this queen bee male with just about anything you want. Here is the expected result if you mate him with a normal:
12.5% 1/8 Normal (Wild Type, Classic)
12.5% 1/8 Spider
12.5% 1/8 Pastel 
12.5% 1/8 Lesser (aka Lesser Platinum)
12.5% 1/8 Bumble Bee (Pastel Spider)
12.5% 1/8 Lesser Pastel
12.5% 1/8 Lesser Bee (lesser spider)
12.5% 1/8 Queen Bee (lesser pastel spider)

I would not mate this male to a spider or lesser female, but pastel or anything else you fancy are possibilities.

Good luck.


----------



## chrisspayne (Dec 10, 2013)

you should try useing this mate.
https://www.morphmarket.com/c/reptiles/pythons/ball-pythons/genetic-calculator/
it helps alot with trying to find out what to pair with.
if you having got much money and are looking to maybe make a 4gene animal i suggest try breeding with a yellowbelly or even a fire if your luck if good then you will get a beautifull 4 gene animal, tho its a 1/16 chance but will still make alot of beautifull 3,2 and single gene royals to.
hope this helped.
Good luck with breeding.


----------

